# California bicycle plates



## jesus (Mar 6, 2021)

Wanted California bicycle plates Plesanton ca. Thanks


----------



## Jose 711 (Sep 4, 2021)

jesus said:


> Wanted California bicycle plates Plesanton ca. Thanks



You got most of them😆


----------



## jesus (Mar 2, 2022)

we'll need to me soon, maybe the good guys event


----------



## IngoMike (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## Jose 711 (Mar 3, 2022)

IngoMike said:


> View attachment 1581257



Where is PBL


----------



## IngoMike (Mar 3, 2022)

Plesanton....


----------



## jesus (Mar 4, 2022)

Is PBL from Pleasanton or Pasadena?


----------



## Jose 711 (Mar 5, 2022)

jesus said:


> we'll need to me soon, maybe the good guys event



For sure man, I’ll be there


----------



## IngoMike (Mar 5, 2022)

jesus said:


> Is PBL from Pleasanton or Pasadena?


----------



## jesus (Mar 5, 2022)

Have you ever seen a Pleasanton Plate?


----------



## Mike Rosseau (Mar 5, 2022)

Pueblo, Colorado also.


----------



## IngoMike (Mar 5, 2022)

PBL with no periods is Pasadena and P.B.L. with the periods could be Pleasanton, but also any other P town that is not represented. I have plates from 13 different cities that start with a P which narrows down the options, but there are still more......
I have an M.B.L. shield shaped plate on my CycleTruck and I call it Monterey, but it could be from anywhere......


----------



## IngoMike (Mar 5, 2022)

Mike Rosseau said:


> Pueblo, Colorado also.



Awesome! There are a lot of options with the initialized plates.....trust and believe......


----------



## jesus (Mar 5, 2022)

Thanks guys for the update. M. Rosseau great looking plate.


----------



## Mike Rosseau (Mar 10, 2022)

IngoMike said:


> PBL with no periods is Pasadena and P.B.L. with the periods could be Pleasanton, but also any other P town that is not represented. I have plates from 13 different cities that start with a P which narrows down the options, but there are still more......
> I have an M.B.L. shield shaped plate on my CycleTruck and I call it Monterey, but it could be from anywhere......



Montrose had a shield shaped plate.


----------



## Rusty Relic (Apr 25, 2022)

jesus said:


> Wanted California bicycle plates Plesanton ca. Thanks



Hi Jesus. Do you have any California 1955 or 1960 plates?


----------



## Jose 711 (Apr 26, 2022)

Rusty Relic said:


> Hi Jesus. Do you have any California 1955 or 1960 plates?



i might, do you have any California plates you want to trade?


----------



## Rusty Relic (Apr 26, 2022)

Hi. I don't have any plates.


----------



## Rusty Relic (Apr 26, 2022)

Only one I am holding on to is 1946 Alameda plates. Does that interest you?


----------



## jesus (May 10, 2022)

Do u still have the 1946 plate and is there a city u would like to trade. I just put together a DX 1946 Schwinn.


----------



## Rusty Relic (May 11, 2022)

jesus said:


> Do u still have the 1946 plate and is there a city u would like to trade. I just put together a DX 1946 Schwinn.



Sold plate to a porkchop dude out of Dublin for $25.


----------



## jesus (May 17, 2022)

Porkchop from Dublin is a great guy I'm glad he got it.


----------



## Rusty Relic (May 17, 2022)

So true. 👍


----------

